# ISO: Butchering Instruction



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm planning on butchering any bucklings born next year. I have a mini Nubian and a Alpine and may be getting a Sanaan doe or two. I plan on breeding to a Nigerian Dwarf buck. 

I have experience butchering deer and small animals but I need some help/guidance with learning how to do goats.

I was wondering if anyone in my area (Shelbyville IN) has experience with butchering and could show me how. Also I've never had goat so if you had some I could try that would be great. 

I am willing to travel up to 2 hours away. 
Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats are just like deer when it comes time.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks I thought so. But it has been awhile since I've butchered a deer. I would still like to be shown how. And it would help me to know if I have the nerve to do it myself. :\


----------



## liloasisranch (May 1, 2013)

Look at a YouTube videos for field dressing deer


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

liloasisranch said:


> Look at a YouTube videos for field dressing deer


There are good videos goats specific on YouTube as well


----------

